# Musik im Film verwenden - Was muss beachtet werden?



## YannikTold (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,
ich würde gerne wissen, was man, wenn man Musik in Filmen verwenden will,
beachten muss. Ich weiß nur, dass man GEMA Gebühren zahlen muss wenn es
keine Rechtsfreie Musik ist. Muss man bei nicht rechtsfreier Musik sonst noch
etwas beachten?
Grüße
Yannik


----------



## chmee (24. Mai 2010)

Noch vor der Gema (diese hat beim Filmvertonen erstmal keine Priorität) ist das Nutzungsrecht durch den Urheber! Du musst die Erlaubnis bekommen, sie zu benutzen. Wenn der Urheber/Komponist Nein sagt, dann darfst Du sie nicht benutzen, fertig. Die Gema bekommt Geld von den Orten, wo der Film gezeigt wird!

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2010)

Urheber + Plattenfirma ?

Plattenfirma verwalter der Uhrheberrechte?

Woher will die Gema wissen, bei unbekannteren Produktionen - was da für Musik gelaufen ist?

Wird nach Stück abgerechnet oder nach Sekunden?


----------



## bokay (25. Mai 2010)

Schöne Sätze hast du da gebildet!

Urheberrecht: Klick 01

GEMA: Klick 02

Der Urheber ist erstmal der Produzent (der ders gemacht hat), die Plattenfirma verwaltet oft im eigenen Interesse die Urheberrechte ihrer Produktionen.

Die GEMA verwaltet nur das Urheberrecht von jenen Produktionen und Künstlern die sich dort gemeldet haben, und übernimmt die Vergütung.


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2010)

> Schöne Sätze hast du da gebildet!




Ich hatte mal Gema Unterricht gehabt, muss das gerade mal etwas auffrischen, ist ja auch schon wieder 1-2 Jahre her


----------

